# Open work permit pilot in Canada extended for a second year



## vrak1984

Guys, i need tips for migrating to Toronto for work permit. i consulted many people here in India but maximum are giving me advise to join some private colleges & do part time job. but i am not much sure about this method. i guess, this is the right platform to discuss & find out best one for me. i searched a lot on internet too but not finding much on this, There are lots of sites offering packages for the same but i want to know more about weather, people, stay, culture, etc. i got few sites like - www.microburbs.com.au/ Still looking further for a better information about the region. Regards !


----------



## Lucas3

Vrak - I've lived in Toronto since I started university more than 20 years ago. I'm not an expat (born/raised Canadian), so I can't help you with visas and immigration information, but I'm happy to offer you general information on the city. There is an enormous Indian population in the city and some surrounding suburbs. I lived around the corner from a major Indian neighborhood in Toronto (Coxwell/Gerrard), which is quite close to downtown. If you'd rather not live right in the city but still live in an area with a bit Indian population, Brampton is worth checking out. It's near the airport. Weather varies greatly. Winter is not typically as harsh as most Canadian cities, but winter can drag on for quite some time with snow and cold. However, yesterday was the first real snow we've had this year. If you are keen on exploring non-Indian culture, Toronto is rich with interesting pockets. Chinese, Italian, Portuguese, Korean, and Caribbean neighborhoods are all easily accessed via public transit. If you are able, you'd be wise to get outside of Toronto to see areas more representative of Canada. Drive an hour or two north and you'll get out the big city's grasp and find lots of open space and wilderness. Lots of camping, hiking and fishing opportunities are within an easy drive. Beyond the few big cities, Canada is very much a country that embraces the outdoors.


----------

